# Carbon Fiber anyone ?



## Nismo R (Feb 11, 2004)

Do you 240sx fans now if these carbon fiber gauge pods (240sx) from a company named www.CFtype.com are edible?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

What kind of toothpaste do you use?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

danifilth said:


> What kind of toothpaste do you use?


colgate sparkling carbon fiber.. DUH~~


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hahaha, nismo r's first post, and he dont get an answer he was hoping for. sucker.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's the 240 section of NF.. what do you expect??


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Looks like that company does a really friggin good job judging by their pics. I assume it would all depend on how deep your pockets are though. Hit 'em up if you got it.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

yep we hit em up, honda that is. my fofo make sure all yall tires dont go


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i just checked the link.. hand-laid cf.. mmmMmMMMmm


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

my friend actually made that site..theyre a local company hes got a set for his WRX and they look pretty sweet..


----------

